# Logitech G402 vs. Logitech G502 vs. Razer Taipan



## habbahabba666 (21. September 2014)

Hallo,

möchte mir zu meinem neuen PC jetzt auch eine neue Maus zulegen. 

Vom optischen her gefallen mir die folgenden am besten.

https://geizhals.de/razer-taipan-rz01-00780100-r3g1-a802137.html
https://geizhals.de/logitech-g402-hyperion-fury-gaming-mouse-910-004067-a1147413.html
https://geizhals.de/logitech-g502-proteus-core-gaming-mouse-910-004075-910-004076-a1098847.html

Ich Spiele hauptsächlich League of Legends und CS GO.
Welche würdet ihr mir von den dreien dafür empfehlen?
Gruß

habba


----------



## Westcoast (21. September 2014)

also wenn du nicht allzu große hände hast, ist die logitech G502 am besten. 
weil der beste sensor den  man momentan bekommen kann und die ergonomie ist auch gut, allerdings ist die mouse ein bischen schmal. 

spiele momentan auch mit der G502 und muss sagen bei shooter ist der sensor so genau. der tastet richtig gut ab und man kann auch jedes pad kalibrieren.


----------



## Jeanboy (21. September 2014)

Ich hatte die G402 und die G502 für paar Tage verglichen.

Der Sensor ist bei beiden gleich gut, da merke ich keinen Unterschied.
(Gefühlt evtl. minimal die G402 (optischer Sensor eben), aber das sind wirklich Nuancen)

Aber die G402 ist verarbeitungstechnisch deutlich schlechter:

-Kein Stoffummanteltes Kabel
-Druckpunkte der Makrotasten sind mies
-Keine Gewichte
-Mausrad nicht ausrastbar

Daher würde ich die G502 empfehlen


----------



## Tq78 (23. September 2014)

Würde auch die G502 vorschlagen bisher die beste Maus die ich hatte.
Wie  Westcoast schon schrieb bei nicht allzu großen Händen passt die sehr gut. ( bin von der Zowie am gewechselt  und sie passt perfekt)

Der Sensosor der G502 ist auch optisch wenn ich mich nicht irre!?
Der Sensor der G402 sollte der AM010 N1301T sein der auch in der G100s verbaut wird.


----------



## Joker_54 (23. September 2014)

Ja, G502 ist Optisch. Razer Taipan würde ich rauswerfen, weil Razer 
Anschauen kannst du dir aber die Steelseries Rival und Zowie EC2 eVo. Neben der G502 sehr gute Mäuse


----------



## JoM79 (23. September 2014)

Jeanboy schrieb:


> Ich hatte die G402 und die G502 für paar Tage verglichen.
> 
> Der Sensor ist bei beiden gleich gut, da merke ich keinen Unterschied.
> (Gefühlt evtl. minimal die G402 (optischer Sensor eben), aber das sind wirklich Nuancen)
> ...


 
Die G502 ist auch optisch.
Und was du als schlechter empfindest, finde ich wiederum gut.


----------



## Jeanboy (24. September 2014)

Hm, nach googeln ist mir aufgefallen, dass mal Optisch und mal Laser gesagt wird. Was ist denn nun richtig?

Inwiefern siehst du ein plastikummanteltes Kabel im Vorteil?


----------



## Westcoast (24. September 2014)

G502= optical (IR) sensor


plastikummanteltes Kabel soll das kabel vor kabelbruch oder rissen schützen. ist auch robuster.
ehrlich gesagt ist mir noch nie eine mouse ohne ummantellung kaputt gegangen.


----------



## JoM79 (24. September 2014)

Dafür ist das ummantelte Kabel starr und unflexibel.
Da habe ich lieber ein normales Kabel mit Verstärkungen an den Knickstellen, wie z.B. die Zowie EC1 eVo.


----------



## Westcoast (24. September 2014)

ummantelte Kabel ist schon starr. aber unfelxibel kann man nicht sagen, mein kabel liegt immer auf dem ganzen tisch und ich kann es sehr gut bewegen.


----------



## Jeanboy (25. September 2014)

Westcoast schrieb:


> G502= optical (IR) sensor
> 
> plastikummanteltes Kabel soll das kabel vor kabelbruch oder rissen schützen. ist auch robuster.
> ehrlich gesagt ist mir noch nie eine mouse ohne ummantellung kaputt gegangen.


 
Verlässliche Quelle? PCGH spricht von Laser.


Stoff ist doch als Schutz besser als Plastik, aber gut. Jeder hat seine eigene Sichtweise.


----------



## JoM79 (25. September 2014)

Damit meinte ich, wenn du die Maus auspackst, ist das Kabel ja zusammen gebunden.
Da kannst du du auch nichts zurückbiegen auf die schnelle.
Habe meine Kone XTD seit nem knappen Jahr und da ist das immer noch nicht raus.
Das ist sehr nervig, wenn man ein Mousebungee benutzt.


----------



## Lowpinger (1. Oktober 2014)

steinigt mich wenn ich falsche liege

optisch: maus hat rote LED drunter die man nicht übersehen kann
laser: maus is "unten" dunkel, nur beim genauen hinsehen sieht man den laser


----------



## XaeroX (1. Oktober 2014)

Ich habe auch die G502 und kann sie dir nur wärmstens empfehlen die ist sehr genau selbst bei gleicher DPI ist sie im Gegensatz zu anderen voll genau


----------



## vvoll3 (1. Oktober 2014)

Lowpinger schrieb:


> steinigt mich wenn ich falsche liege
> 
> optisch: maus hat rote LED drunter die man nicht übersehen kann
> laser: maus is "unten" dunkel, nur beim genauen hinsehen sieht man den laser



Ich glaube nicht das eine Steinigung legal wäre.....


Die verwendete "Farbe" hat nichts mit der Beleuchtungsmethode zu tun, es gibt genügend Mäuse mit Infrarot LED´s (Savu, FK 2014, FK1, Rival, G402, G100s, G502 usw.), theoretisch hätte man auch einen roten Laser nehmen, Infrarot bietet aber "bessere" Eigenschaften.


----------



## Westcoast (5. Oktober 2014)

das sagt PCGH: Abtastung/Lasertyp	Optisch (Laser/Eigenentwicklung) Logitech G502 Proteus Core im Test: Eine perfekter Spielpartner dank 12.000-Dpi-Sensor? [Test der Woche]

ich meinte natürlich stoffummantelung und nicht plastik-.


----------



## ich111 (7. Oktober 2014)

Für Shooter ist die Zowie FK/FK1 sehr empfehlenswert, aber das sollte man idealerweise selbst austesten. Die Maus muss einem ja auch passen.


----------



## Leitwolf200 (8. November 2015)

*ausbuddel*

Lohnt sich die Logitech G502 denne noch?
Z.Z hab ich ne Sharkoon FireGlider ist net gerade die beste gerade die abtastrate ist net so toll deshalb will ich mir mal ne neue Maus gönnen.
Und da dacht ich die 502 wär super hab auch nur gutes von gelesen gerade das mit der anpassung ans Mauspad soll echt was bringen.
Aber da es die Maus ja schon etwas länger gibt wollt ich mal wissen obs da noch Altenativen gibt oder sogar nochwas besseres?
60-70€ ist mein Max. für ne Maus.
Bitte kein Razer hab 2Stück gehabt die haben noch netmal nen Jahr durchgehalten...
Mauspad ist diese hier falls es wichtig sein soll Roccat Sense 2mm High Precision Gaming Mauspad, chrome: Amazon.de: Computer & ZubehÃ¶r
Gespielt wird eig. alles Shooter,MMo,MOBAS.


----------



## amer_der_erste (8. November 2015)

Hallo, 

habe die G502 selbst. Eine super Maus.
Kann ich nur empfehlen...


----------

